# need diagnosis for uterine polypoid-like structure



## ggparker14 (Feb 9, 2011)

Need opinions from fellow coders.

procedure: hysteroscopy, fractional D & C.

op note reads: Curetting of the endometrial cavity was done with recovery of good amount of tissue. One large piece looked like a polypoid-like structure.


----------



## susiekay (Feb 9, 2011)

When I looked up polypoid it stated polyp like.  So I guess I would lean to coding it 621.0

Sue


----------



## preserene (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes . I too agree with Sue if at all you have to give a diagnosis before the path report.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
Yes agree with 621.0(Poly of corpus uteri)...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## ggparker14 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your help.


----------

